# The Epic PCB FLORIDA QUEEN fishing trip!



## creekside (Jun 28, 2013)

Yesterday 6/27/2013 I and my 2 sons were on the Florida Queen out of Cap't Anderson's (Hall Fleet).
Captain Bobo wanted to put on a show to end snapper season and that he did!  Every one on the boat had a limit of 15+ lbs red snapper. It was the best fishing trip I have ever been on. We had a lot of 20 plus pound and 3 or 4 over 30. I will post some pictures when I can.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 28, 2013)

Good deal man. Those are some slob sized snapper!


----------



## Coon Dog (Jun 28, 2013)

*Cap't andersons*

Glad u had a good trip we had a good 10 hr trip we did well the game wardens busted a boat with 30 somthing snapper over did you here bout that yesturday wardens checked our boat we were all good


----------



## fishbit (Jun 28, 2013)

We had a lot of 20 plus pound and 3 or 4 over 30. I will post some pictures when I can.

Can't wait for pics


----------



## creekside (Jun 29, 2013)

It was our boat that was busted. I think maybe the crew had kept some for themselves.


----------



## chadf (Jun 29, 2013)

creekside said:


> It was our boat that was busted. I think maybe the crew had kept some for themselves.



Dang......... 
What were the fines/tickets  ?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2013)

creekside said:


> It was our boat that was busted. I think maybe the crew had kept some for themselves.



I heard the captain was arrested ... What are the details?


----------



## captbrian (Jun 29, 2013)

This is gonna get good


----------



## creekside (Jun 29, 2013)

Go to Facebook and search Hall Queen fleet.
Go to Florida Queen 12 hour6/27/13 there are a lot of pictures posted. 

Still don't know about Captain Bobo's fate.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gotcha.. Thanks. Reason I was asking is because my reel repair guy mentioned it but didn't have many details.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 29, 2013)

Keep us up on the bust. My trip was last Sunday and Monday the 23-24 th. we had a good trip but where not over. Bobo is a good captain and we fish with him every year. I hope he is ok. .


----------



## creekside (Jun 29, 2013)

I did a Bing search for Captain Bobo Hobbs there was a local news article I think it was channel 7 in Panama City. It said citations were issued and that the Captain blamed  the crew for keeping extra fish.


----------



## creekside (Jun 29, 2013)

Some pictures from my phone.
The best pictures or on Hall Queen Fleets Facebook page.


----------



## Coon Dog (Jun 29, 2013)

*Fines*

My boat came in right after yours our deckhand said it was $500.00 for each red snapper over there was three off us we had 77 ibs of snapper


----------



## creekside (Jun 29, 2013)

This is a picture of one of my boys with one of his fish I saved it to my phone from HQF FB page so it is small enough to upload, the others from my photo stream are to large of a file to upload.


----------



## creekside (Jun 30, 2013)

Our pile, me my 2 boys my Father in law and brother in law.


----------



## creekside (Jul 3, 2013)

My 2 boys 13 & 11 red snapper limit.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like the new regs  are working! Awesome haul!


----------



## creekside (Jul 4, 2013)

They are working, you did not catch big snappers like this all over the boat when I was a kid. My hat is off to Captain Bobo Hobbs he knows some great fishing spots!


----------

